# Forum > News > Community Chat > Gaming Chat >  Some xbox 360 achievement glitches

## gangstajosh55

Not sure if this was posted b4, but here are some of them:

ok i found a way to get like every achievement your buddy has. ive seen this done on assassin's creed and GOW. The thing is, is that you need your friends account to do it. so its up to your friend to let you use it. its like u sign in with the account who has the achievements and then quickly sign in with the other account who needs the achievements on another controller. i never tried it out and i really dont want to go into detail because im not even sure how to do it exactly. if you guys want you can go on youtube and look up like gears of war achievement glitch or something like that. they will show you how to get like all the multiplayer achievements.

Guitar Hero 2: 
this glitch is to get 3 golden stars on every song with expert. This makes expert exactly like easy, but you just get 3 golden stars. Ok go to practice and pick and song. make sure the difficulty is set on easy. pick the first section to the second section of the song. when you play through the song, make sure you hit every note so you 100&#37; it. when the song is about to end, quickly take out you controller, then plug it in and press A.do this for like 5-6 times(just to make sure it works). then you should see no notes,but it continues to play. then exit to the main menu. go into career,expert,and pick any song. the song should sound like the practice song you chose and you should be playing the easy practice notes you just did for the practice song. you will get like 5k pts and 3 gold stars for each song. takes a while to complete expert and you will have to sit through the whole song, which is boring. so bring some food and w8 until its done. every expert song you play will be the same exact song that you did on the easy practice with the same practice notes.

Guitar hero 3:
At the main menu, select Options, Cheats, Enter New Cheat, then enter the Unlock Everything cheat (if you dont know it go look on one of the cheating websites). After that go to career, expert, pick any character, then go to the store. Then you should get 4 achievements automatically. Another one you can get is the enlightened guitarist achievement. You have to enter and activate the performance mode achievement. then go to expert and choose any character. then change your guitar to EL JEFE. then play the first song on expert. DONT HIT ANY BUTTONS WHEN THE SONG PLAYS. once you failed the song, it should come up(for some reason the enlightened guitarist glitch sometimes works, for me it did).

Mass Effect:
This achievement can get you the paragon and renegade achievement. Go to the planet Noveria. Then go to the alien that gives you a mission for the garage pass. when you do the garage pass mission, go to him and ask him to testify. then follow through the conversation until u gt the charm or intimidate choices. for paragon choose blue and renegade is red. after the conversation speak to him again. this time ask him about the matriarch. then choose the choice that says another question. ask him to testify and follow the same procedure. it usually takes about 6-8 times for the achievement. once your done with the paragon achievement, u can then start on the renegade achievement. Found a easy way to get the rich achievement at a very low lvl. all you have to do is go to the medic place where Dr. Michel is. once you get the mission that has to deal with the blackmail, complete it. once that is done, talk to her and sell everything you have to her. then go to the market place (take the rapid transit) and talk to Expat. Buy everything back from expat. you should have more money then u started with. You can do this as many times as you want. This is very useful when you want to buy the spectre weapons.

Avatar: The last airbender:
This one is super easy. You can literally get 1000 more pts in like 2 mins. Just run towards the fence to the left. then keep pressing the button B and you will literaly get all the achievements in about 2mins.

Call Of Duty 4 glitching in multiplayer:
these are videos i found on youtube how to glitch out of some of the maps on COD4. *i take no credit for these videos!*
*[ame]http://youtube.com/watch?v=gm7wZ2KTQvA&feature=related[/ame]*
in that url (just double click the vid to get to the youtube pg) are glitches on how to glitch out of maps. i never tried these. on the right side there are more vids to get out of other maps.

If you need any more help with these achievements or just want to play xbox live with me, pm me on mmowned or add me to your buddy list. My GT is

----------


## Mr. Herbert

WOOt thanks man i already add u on Xbox Live MVP Cain we talked earlier

----------


## Dreadroth

nice =] i didnt know about the whole enlightened guitarist one, ill try that in a couple minutes.

Im in the process of making the "Easy 1000" Games. We use my friends account for that :P

----------


## Zore.

Aww yes the glichy XBL

----------


## Notahax

The avatar one isn't a glitch it's just the game lol....

----------


## gangstajosh55

yea but it is sorta a glitch, just the game developers got lazy when making the game so.

----------

